# How do you stay warm in the winter?



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

You need a Buff!

You can wear them a whole bunch of different ways. They're thin enough to fit under your helmet but there's enough to them that you can use them around your neck, face, ears, etc. I have a couple of them and they're wonderful. The merino wool ones add extra warmth without being too bulky. 

Buff Adult Collection

You can usually find them in sporting goods stores, if you don't want to have to order online.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

There are helmet balaclavas for motorcyclists: Thinner fabric under the helmet, a nose hole to prevent fogging-up and getting a layer of ice on the surface, and thicker fleece for the neck.

You can go more or less crazy, according to your taste. 










My respect for doing anything outdoors in winter in Minnesota...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't live in a snowy country (anymore), but have climbed various snowy Australian mountains in specialist outdoor thermal pants which are super warm, water repellent and breathable - and, I can ride my horse in them when we have a lot of wind chill combined with drizzle, that would soak ordinary riding pants.

These are the pants:










They are microfibre fleece pants and don't have seams that are a problem for riding. They fit very much like tights, but slightly looser. The pants we wore came in two thicknesses; I've ridden in both - the thicker type is the warmest - I've never been cold in thick microfibre fleece mountain hiking pants - not even when I fell into water and got saturated and had to hike another 2 hours before getting back to the car park. If you fall in a lake etc, just wring the pants out and put them back on - they still keep you warm, nearly as well damp as when dry! (And don't ask me why I fell into water!  It was embarrassing!)

Gloves made from the same material are also great - I use them for hiking, and riding when it's cold. The material is soft, thick and lightweight.

You can also get jackets made from this, and I've worn those riding as well, but would probably put a sleeveless water-repellent weather vest on top of that too riding in really cold weather. Like this one:



It wasn't super-cold the day I wore that, so I'm in ordinary clothes under it. I was just interested in keeping my core warm. The nice thing about these vests is that you don't end up with bulk around your arms, which is a bit of a pain when riding.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I've been known to ride in Carhartt insulated bibs, coat, and a ski mask on more than one occasion. A pair of warm, wool socks and good boots will be your best friend.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Forget all that learn the Wim Hof method!


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

I just layer up for the winter. I usually do leggings under my riding breeches, then a pair of sweats pants over that. For my top layer, I put on a long sleeve shirt, followed by a thicker sweater, vest, then a jacket, followed by a thick wool hooded jacket/sweater. Two layers of socks, and a pair of gloves with hand warmers in. This combo usually does the trick for me at the barn, and I usually end up stripping off some layers if I get too hot (though rare for me as I get cold easily.) So far I have no problems moving around in all that gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Deff some ear warmers, and insulated riding boots are a must have for me. Nothing worse than not being able to feel your toes because they are frozen in your favorite boots. Thermals are good to put under the riding pants and thin enough if you still want a clean riding look. Protect your face if you cant get a mask in time use a warm scarf that your can wrap good so it wont be falling off or anything. Protect your skin . Sunscreen, aquaphor, petroleum, lip balms Blistex is so good for keeping lips moist in winter conditions.:faceshot:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

mmshiro said:


> There are helmet balaclavas for motorcyclists: Thinner fabric under the helmet, a nose hole to prevent fogging-up and getting a layer of ice on the surface, and thicker fleece for the neck.
> 
> You can go more or less crazy, according to your taste.
> 
> ...


I have that except it equestrian specific and designed to fit over your riding helmet. It works! Most times, it is too hot, even in -10C temps. Truth be told, the coldness never deters me from riding, I have excellent warm riding apparel, it's the lousy footing, ice, or deep frozen snow. If it's 6 inches or so, and fresh, I ride no matter what temperature.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Forget all that learn the Wim Hof method!
> 
> https://youtu.be/ltsEfjW_M0I


:rofl::dance-smiley05::rofl::dance-smiley05::rofl::dance-smiley05::rofl::dance-smiley05:

I use the inverse Wim Hof method; warm blanket, fireplace and hot chocolate...wait and ride when it is 80F :Angel:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Wimp! :smile:

Or is it hibernation for you? :ZZZ:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh, I could say soooo much about this. My daughter was riding in -26C the other day (that's her in the second photo below). We ride all winter, outside, and are located in eastern Canada.

First, ditch the jeans. They're terrible in the cold. 

Full merino wool underwear, top and bottom to start. We wear winter breeches on top of that, but I don't know what Western people wear. I'd get the thickest pair of fleece lined pants I could if I wasn't wearing winter breeches. Snow pants are not good, too slippery and bulky on a saddle. Also, they lack stretch. If you really need something over the pants (with the long merino wool underwear and winter thickness breeches, I'm generally ok up to about -17C), then get a riding skirt. These are amazing: https://www.arctichorsegear.com/

On your feet, I recommend a pair of knee high nylons, then wool socks over them, and of course, good quality winter riding boots. Do NOT try to get away with wearing regular boots, you will need winter riding boots. I prefer the tall ones myself since they also keep your calves warm. If your toes still get cold, get chemical packs and stick them under your toes. 

For the top, merino wool (long sleeved) undershirt covered by a thick fleece sweater should do, then a down-filled coat if possible. I have a long one that unbuttons on the sides for riding and it's great, but I've worn a few different ones and generally been ok. Your upper body will not be as cold as your extremities.

For hands, I like the Back on Track gloves to encourage good circulation as a first layer, covered by the warmest winter riding gloves you can find. I get the T-Max winter gloves from Mark's Work Wearhouse, but they don't last long if you use them for chores, so I try to keep them for riding only. Maybe you don't have Mark's in the US, but you can google it and find something similar. Mark's has a lot of great winter gear though! I usually fail, and end up buying a couple of pairs each winter. The winter riding mittens with the separate pinky are ok too. Chemical packs may be necessary to keep your fingertips warm, but probably not. 

For the head: you'll want to keep your neck warm. I like the Turtle Fur neck warmers, but anything that keeps a draft out of your neck area will work. And finally, a helmet cover like the one I am wearing below. They're not expensive, but they're an absolute must-have for winter riding, indoor or out (sometimes indoors can be colder than riding outside in my experience, because they hold the cold air in like a freezer). My daughter and I don't take ours off our helmets all winter long. On a warm day, the flap can be velcroed to the back of your helmet so it doesn't flap. 

Happy winter riding! And don't let anyone discourage you from riding in the cold. It can be an awesome way to make the best of winter, and hey, there are no bugs!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Warmer than merino wool is alpaca, I have a couple of sweaters and they are generally to toasty for me.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I just layer up & I'm fine. Double up on socks, wear thermals underneath, heavy jacket, gloves, etc.

A scarf can help with your face/neck or just use a face mask. I haven't used either of them when I ride, but they do work. Ear warmers are good too.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yesterday it was -10F with the wind when I started about daylight. 
I prefer anything wool or silk for an under layer. Wool sweater. Wool socks, wool gloves. Silk scarf. I dont wear a helmet so a wool scotch cap with ear flaps.
I usually despise Carhartt clothing but yesterday I wore an older Carhartt coat that was my FIL because it was big enough it wouldn't be tight. And it was surprisingly warm.
I wore jeans with shotgun chaps over them. 
I didnt wear cowboy boots but short Muck boots loose enough to get my foot out them if we slipped on the ice and got a foot hung in a stirrup. 
Nothing tight whether it be clothing or boots stays warm in that kind of cold.
I have tried some of the newer materials for cold whether but I always go back to wool and silk. And the good thing about wool is that for some reason you get wet it will stay warmer than cotton.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Hello! Another Minnesotan here!

I don't get to ride much in winter due to work but I try to get out most Sundays if I can. We unfortunately live in a complete wind tunnel so that's usually what keeps me from riding, not cold. 

I second @Acadianartist with a recommendation of the Arctic Horse skirt! I just got mine last month and I rarely go outside to the barn without it. I just got the rain version (I've heard the winter version is too hot unless it's at least -10 and I would rather be able to layer and use it in the rain then just for winter.

Long underwear are a must. I usually put a pair of leggings over those and then a pair of DH's sweatpants on top. Since I got my skirt I've been alright with just long underwear and sweatpants with the skirt on top. 

I love wearing my muck boots with wool socks but I have endurance stirrups on my saddle so I can wear big boots. Look into insulated boots! If it's really cold I add heat packs. My SIL actually bought me a pair of socks with a pouch for those but I haven't tried them yet. 

I currently wear a pair of Snap On (like the tools, DH is a mechanic) gloves that actually work really well. They're warm and give a lot of flexibility because they're made for people working with their hands all day.

For my head, I usually just wear a thin headband ear warmer (I have a Troxel helmet with a dial that I can adjust to be larger to fit with extra bulk underneath) and one of those neck tubes around my neck (my mom sews them for me out of polar fleece). I do want to buy one of those cover's like have been suggested above. 

Have fun with your lessons! Stay warm!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Layers lots of layers i have a big heavy winter coat with hood that fits over my helmet. Under my heavy coat i wear a fleece jacket plus i wear a heavy sweatshirt under the coats. Have insulated gloves i put hand warmers in and that keep my hands warm for a two hour ride,wear sorrel boots with with wool socks. I ride in jeans so if really cold i wear snow pants over them if not real cold i use a heavy pair of sweatpants over my jeans. 

I find if i can keep my hands and feet warm i'm good,if either of those get cold well i'm then cold. Our limit for riding is zero below zero and we don't ride it's just too cold then. Really the warmest way to ride in winter is bareback the horse's body heat helps keep you warm. We ride bareback once in a while but for most part saddle up,unless i'm being lazy and then just put on a bridle and jump on. 

We average 4 days a week riding in winter,sometimes only 2 days if weather is really bad.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

remember the old outdoorsman's adage, cotton kills. When wet, wool retains about 90% of its ability to retain heat. Cotton retains none.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm just gonna say, I've always dreamed of riding in the snow.

They say the best way to ruin a perfectly good fantasy is to try it out in life.

I think I'll just keep admiring the pictures of you guys riding in the snow. LOL


THAT SAID: The kids are hoping for snow this year - they have nefarious plans for malfeasance involving Gina, some rope, and old patio cushions....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LarsonGr1 said:


> Hey y'all!
> I'm starting riding lessons in the middle of winter in Minnesota....crazy, I know. We will be riding outside the full time since the facilities I will be at doesn't have an indoor riding arena.
> 
> I know that I will dress in layers, with warm socks, long underwear underneath my Wrangler jeans,--with perhaps some thin, low-profile snowpants on colder days--layers on top, etc.
> ...


Very thick winter socks, and good waterproof boots. You don't need anything fancy but as long as your boots are waterproof, a good pair of socks will do the trick. As for keeping your ears and neck warm-I would suggest looking into helmet covers that you can get at your local tack store. They allow you to stay warm without adding anything to your head and altering your helmet fit.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

My bro-in-law says polypropylene socks and long underwear are the hands down best to stay warm when he's out hunting. It's thin and lightweight so good for layering too. I have not tried them yet myself but he has used them for years so something to consider.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

LarsonGr1 said:


> I'm starting riding lessons in the middle of winter in Minnesota....crazy, I know.



No, not crazy! I live next door in North Dakota and I don't ride indoors (usually) if I ride in the winter. 



Never had a problem with my head getting cold under my helmet. I use an ear band designed to be worn under my helmet. I couldn't find a picture of what I have, but it just has a very thin band that goes over the top of my head so there is no bulk under the helmet - yet it keeps my ears warm. 

And then I cover my helmet with a helmet cover like this one from Cashel. 





LarsonGr1 said:


> I know that I will dress in layers, with warm socks, long underwear underneath my Wrangler jeans,--with perhaps some thin, low-profile snowpants on colder days--layers on top, etc.



Jeans? Oh no honey, not in the winter. :Angel: I wear a layer of under armor, followed by a layer of sweatpants, followed by snowpants (if needed). I have these riding snowpants from horze.com and they are awesome!


I do wear my cowboy boots for safety reasons, but I will put some Toe warmers on the TOP of my toes and that keeps my toes warm while riding. Then switch to my snowboots when I get off.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Oversize stirrups allow you to safely wear warm insulated boots that you probably already have.
Test them first to make sure your boots come out easily and safely. My 600 gram Thinsulate hunting boots come out well, but the 1000 gram boots don't. 

Google: Trailmax oversize stirrup.

I also picked up a pair of +1 size cowboy boots at Good Will that comfortably hold a couple extra pairs of socks for moderately cold days.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Greenhawk has a thermal therapy head cap designed for helmets http://greenhawk.com/wdItemDesc.asp?strilhID=Promo4NewOct&strmdNumber=DRC8518&stricSKU=DRC8518 The top is a mesh material so you don't have the extra bulk to deal with. I also like the balclava designed for helmets as It covers more.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys are a lot braver than I am! I only ride when it's 40+F. Of course living in Arizona, I can do that. What keeps me from riding the most in the winter is the footing.....snow/ice/mud. We had some days recently that were in the single digits overnight and I can't imagine riding in single digits, much less below zero! You guys are tough!


----------

